# IPB16, what are you running? 4 blade.



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a Yamaha 25hp 2stroke 2 cylinder with the stock aluminum prop and some cupping running 28mph with 2 people. Hooked up to a Versa Manual jack plate, and would like to jack the motor up a little more out of the water if possible. I am wanting to go 4 blade but not too sure what pitch to go with I can lose a minimal amount of speed but I need the advantages of a 4 blade much more. Are any of you guys running 4 blades on your IPB16s?


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

imo you will loose too much top end to justify a 4 blade. i have a thirty 2 stroke and mine get out of the hole like no ones business. due to the large beam and light motor/ load w/ 2 ppl etc etc...


----------



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

> imo you will loose too much top end to justify a 4 blade. i have a thirty 2 stroke and mine get out of the hole like no ones business. due to the large beam and light motor/ load w/ 2 ppl etc etc...



I spoke to a Power Tech rep, and he stated that I would lose 1/2mph by switching from a 3 to 4 blade. I would really like to jack up that motor a little more with the 4 blade and still have it bite without blowing out. If 1/2mph was actually the case, then I would be all for it. 

I am curious to know if anyone with an IPB 16 runs a 4 blade.


----------



## Islander (Sep 16, 2012)

Just got a PT 4 blade delivered yesterday, planning on putting it on and trying it tomorrow on my 16. I'm running a Suzuki 40-4st tiller. No Jack plate, but I'm thinking about going that route too. I'll post results for anyone running similar power.


----------



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

> Just got a PT 4 blade delivered yesterday, planning on putting it on and trying it tomorrow on my 16. I'm running a Suzuki 40-4st tiller. No Jack plate, but I'm thinking about going that route too. I'll post results for anyone running similar power.


Please do it would be greatly appreciated. What brand and pitch 4 blade did you end up going with? Aluminum or SS?


----------



## man2000me (Aug 18, 2013)

Evinrude E tec 50hp. IPB 16.
I ran a Rogue 4 SS blade 13.25 x 13 - 27mph at 6000rpm
Switched to Vortex 3 blade aluminum 13 x 19 35mph at 5500rpm

I noticed the 4 blade prop popped to the boat up quicker, barely. But noticed the speed change more then the hole shot. The boat was empty with just me, 200lbs.


----------



## Islander (Sep 16, 2012)

Sorry I haven't posted sooner. Here are my prop results for a zuk- 40hp. Original prop was an alum 3 blade 14p, got 30-31mph out of it. Ken at Prop Gods sent me a PT SCB 4 blade 14 Pitch,  got 5200 rpm, boat came out of the hole like a rocket but rpm's we're low, sent that back and got the same but 12 p. Boat jumps up real nice, getting 5900rpm and 27mph. Thinking I might send it back to have some cup added for a little more speed without sacrificing much rpm.


----------

